# corbeille impossible a vider



## bluelions10 (13 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, je post désespérément deux post qui me sont  supprimés en prétextant l 'excuse qu il est a double, ok, jusque la pas de soucis, le problème, est que personne ne réponds a mon problème, alors oui, fondamentalement j'ai le meme soucis que sur un post déjà posté mais moi je ne veux pas mettre catalina , j'aimerais garder big sur et effacer ma corbeille qui détiens install apps catalina de 7go!!!!


serait il possible que une bonne âme me vienne en aide svp??? au lieu de supprimer mes post et que personne puisse m'aider...j'ai editer ma question sur le post déjà émis mais personne ne me réponds!!!

merci!!!!

macbook air 2020 big sur


----------



## MrTom (13 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

As-tu essayé de redémarrer en mode sans échec pour vider la corbeille ? Il faut maintenir la touche Shift enfoncé pendant 20 secondes au démarrage de l'ordi.


----------



## ungars (20 Avril 2021)

La poubelle a été vidée ?


----------

